# Ex-national champions not wearing flags on jersey sleeves



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

I noticed while watching the tour of flanders that Cancellara doesn't have the Swiss flag on his jersey sleeves. He is a national road race champion. Is there a reason that some riders don't do this? Maybe the team is just cutting costs and won't make custom jerseys? Maybe it doesn't look as good? Is he trying to do a better job of hiding in the peloton so he's not marked on every move?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Did he win it in the TT? 

After a year the band is optional. I doubt anyone needs to see a flash of colors on Cancellara's cuff to recognize him.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fabian_Cancellara#Major_achievements

He has won both.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

From the UCI general rules

"1.3.068 snip .... 

When he no longer holds the title of national champion, a rider can wear piping in national colours on the collar and cuffs of his jersey as per the technical specifications determined by the national federation. However, he can wear such a jersey only in events of the discipline, speciality and category in which he won the title and in no other event. ... snip"

IOW, it's up to the rider after his championship reign ends whether he wears the distinctive markings.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

JSR said:


> From the UCI general rules
> 
> "1.3.068 snip ....
> 
> ...


I'm not saying he broke the rules, I'm just wondering why he doesn't.


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

deviousalex said:


> Is he trying to do a better job of hiding in the peloton so he's not marked on every move?


I don't think Fabian can hide in the peloton, even with a discreet jersey.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes, he won the TT last year. So maybe he'll wear it in TTs. 

As far as RRs from years past, it's optional.


----------



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

deviousalex said:


> I'm not saying he broke the rules, I'm just wondering why he doesn't.


Yep, it's kinda degrading for Swiss federation, swiss pros and fans. It looks like he doesn't respect the title.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

dot said:


> Yep, it's kinda degrading for Swiss federation, swiss pros and fans. It looks like he doesn't respect the title.


Not sure if serious?

Do you really believe that? Cancellara doesn't 'respect' the title of World Champion? The Swiss fans didn't seemed degraded on the Paterberg.

While I don't know Fabian's reasons for not having the Swiss colors on his kit, I have a high degree of confidence that it isn't because "he doesn't respect the title".

Not trying to call you out personally, but that is absurd.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Tour Of Flanders 2014: Fabian Cancellara (Trek Factory Racing), Photos | Cyclingnews.com

Ok, mystery solved. Pics courtesy of cyclingnews.com.

First pic is from the article on the announcement of Trek kit. Click on the link to find the pic of Fab's victory salute at De Ronde. Note the tiny Swiss flags on each side of the torso, along with the name Cancellara.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

JSR said:


> First pic is from the article on the announcement of Trek kit. Click on the link to find the pic of Fab's victory salute at De Ronde. Note the tiny Swiss flags on each side of the torso, along with the name Cancellara.


That's different from the arm sleeves. You don't have to be a national champion to get that. For example all the team sky jerseys have their flags and names on the torso. It's the new trend.

But we now have narrowed out that they aren't doing this to save money since everyone has a custom jersey.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Must be a Trek thing. Busche doesn't have any US flags on his kit and Frank and Andy don't have the Luxembourg flag on their kit either.


----------



## runabike (Jun 18, 2013)

dot said:


> Yep, it's kinda degrading for Swiss federation, swiss pros and fans. It looks like he doesn't respect the title.


It is? 

No, it isn't. 

And no, it doesn't. 

Really weird idea.


----------



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

johnny dollar said:


> Not sure if serious?
> 
> Do you really believe that? Cancellara doesn't 'respect' the title of World Champion? The Swiss fans didn't seemed degraded on the Paterberg.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm sure he does although he used to skip national championships but it is just not shown on his jersey. Probably his team is a bit tightfisted


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

johnny dollar said:


> Do you really believe that? Cancellara doesn't 'respect' the title of World Champion? The Swiss fans didn't seemed degraded on the Paterberg.


He was never road world champion. If you're a TT world champion you can only wear it during the TT.


----------

